# Danase Wet Glaze



## Z06-Goose (Dec 21, 2006)

Anybody tried this glaze yet?
it's been talked highly of at Autopia.
looks like a winner:

I like the fact that it has some rare qualities, and that is it can be layered, it can be used over wax and sealant, and under
It also claims good paint bonding. i'm about to place an order and try, but I'm just a bit undecided, as I was also looking at another product (glaze) called Prima Amigo which is sold locally, and also recommended on autopia.com
Help!


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

The Danase sound similar to the stuff below but without the mild cleaners. I know alot of people like the CG glaze so it may be an option too.

I don't know if the Danase stuff it available here as I've never seen it mentioned by the UK guys.

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/ezgl.htm

The Amigo is available here from SP and I believe its another great product but rarely gets talked about.

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,53,toView_57.html


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

The Danse Wet Glaze sounds very much like Wet Mirror Finish. I'd be suprised if it's something different as I know they re-brand alot of the Chemical Guys stuff themselves.

Cheers Tim


----------



## Z06-Goose (Dec 21, 2006)

CleanYourCar said:


> The Danse Wet Glaze sounds very much like Wet Mirror Finish. I'd be suprised if it's something different as I know they re-brand alot of the Chemical Guys stuff themselves.
> 
> Cheers Tim


Yeah, that's what I've heard too
I think I'm going to pick up a bottle of the Prima Amigo, as the main distributor (detailers Paradise) is only 35 minutes from where I'm at


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

CleanYourCar said:


> The Danse Wet Glaze sounds very much like Wet Mirror Finish. I'd be suprised if it's something different as I know they re-brand alot of the Chemical Guys stuff themselves.
> 
> Cheers Tim


Its not the same ,the Danase wet Glaze has had a name change thats all ,Wet mirror is not a glaze either 
The Danase Glaze is very similar to CG Crystal Wet Glaze :thumb:


----------



## Danase (Oct 26, 2007)

david g said:


> Its not the same ,the Danase wet Glaze has had a name change thats all ,Wet mirror is not a glaze either
> The Danase Glaze is very similar to CG Crystal Wet Glaze :thumb:


If you guys want to know the truth about my Wet Glaze I just ask that you ask me directly and not take the word of some hack that doesn't know what he is talking about.


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

Danase said:


> If you guys want to know the truth about my Wet Glaze I just ask that you ask me directly and not take the word of some hack that doesn't know what he is talking about.


bit strong for a one post member


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

Danase said:


> not take the word of some hack that doesn't know what he is talking about.


Brilliant first post.
Actually makes me wonder who's the hack here.....


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Danase said:


> If you guys want to know the truth about my Wet Glaze I just ask that you ask me directly and not take the word of some hack that doesn't know what he is talking about.


Mr G is certainly not a Hack! Perhaps if you phrased it nicer the replies you would have got might have been nicer !


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

Danase said:


> If you guys want to know the truth about my Wet Glaze I just ask that you ask me directly and not take the word of some hack that doesn't know what he is talking about.


can you tell us then mr danase:thumb: welcome to dw :wave:


----------



## Danase (Oct 26, 2007)

talisman said:


> bit strong for a one post member


I've done my best to build a very strong reputation for me and my products. You won't find one bad thing about me of my business. and to have a customer point out someone I don't even know telling lies about my products for their own financial benefit is bull in my eyes. I won't stand for someone ruining my rep.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Danase said:


> If you guys want to know the truth about my Wet Glaze I just ask that you ask me directly and not take the word of some hack that doesn't know what he is talking about.


Five months after David g s post you come up with that. A simple explanation, if you didn't agree, would have been a better first post.


----------



## Danase (Oct 26, 2007)

steveo3002 said:


> can you tell us then mr danase:thumb: welcome to dw :wave:


Yes, my Wet Glaze is not just a name changed Chemical Guys product. Chemical Guys is my custom blender. My Wet Glaze does NOT contain cleaners in it, it is purely a gloss enhancer. Chemical Guys EZ Cream or whatever it is called has cleaners in it.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Danase said:


> I've done my best to build a very strong reputation for me and my products. You won't find one bad thing about me of my business. and to have a customer point out someone I don't even know telling lies about my products for their own financial benefit is bull in my eyes. I won't stand for someone ruining my rep.


TBH I dont Think David was trying to say a bad thing about your products !

It was suggested that the 2 products are similar


----------



## Danase (Oct 26, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Five months after David g s post you come up with that. A simple explanation, if you didn't agree, would have been a better first post.


One of my customers on this foum just pointed it out to me. It's not that I disagree. David G. is flat out lying to you and talking about something he doesn't have a clue about. If David G. would of asked ME before he spouted off about my products I would of been MORe than happy to fill him in on the CORRECT details. As a business man and one with common sense, I know better than to slam another companies products, especially when I don't know what I am talking about.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Danase said:


> I've done my best to build a very strong reputation for me and my products. You won't find one bad thing about me of my business. and to have a customer point out someone I don't even know telling lies about my products for their own financial benefit is bull in my eyes. I won't stand for someone ruining my rep.


I can't see any attack on your reputation bud.


----------



## Danase (Oct 26, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> TBH I dont Think David was trying to say a bad thing about your products !
> 
> It was suggested that the 2 products are similar


It wasn't suggested that they where similar. He flat out said it was just renamed and nothing more. I am willing to bet David has never used my products to even compair them to.

Sorry if I came off strong but like I explained, I bust my butt to build my business and I hate when other businesses try to take that away escpecially without knowing what they are talking about.

My appologizes to you all.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Danase said:


> One of my customers on this foum just pointed it out to me. It's not that I disagree. David G. is flat out lying to you and talking about something he doesn't have a clue about. If David G. would of asked ME before he spouted off about my products I would of been MORe than happy to fill him in on the CORRECT details. As a business man and one with common sense, I know better than to slam another companies products, especially when I don't know what I am talking about.


Whoa there .... David has not slammed your products ....He isnt lying he has said the products are similar to something that CG , You have admitted that CG are your product blender .... So Tone the post down


----------



## Danase (Oct 26, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Whoa there .... David has not slammed your products ....He isnt lying he has said the products are similar to something that CG , You have admitted that CG are your product blender .... So Tone the post down


He said it was simply relabeld! READ what he said again.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Danase said:


> One of my customers on this foum just pointed it out to me. It's not that I disagree. David G. is flat out lying to you and talking about something he doesn't have a clue about. If David G. would of asked ME before he spouted off about my products I would of been MORe than happy to fill him in on the CORRECT details. As a business man and one with common sense, I know better than to slam another companies products, especially when I don't know what I am talking about.


If David's wrong then he'll stand corrected. He's not the type of guy to make wild accusations to gain business.


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

blimey what a lovely chap!!,had a look at the website BUT will not be intrested in any of the products no matter how wonderfull!!, shall stick with the traders of this forum, who have come up with great service time and time again.......Have a nice day danase!!


----------



## Danase (Oct 26, 2007)

> the Danase wet Glaze has had a name change thats all


See where he says it was a name change and thats all?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

david g said:


> Its not the same ,the Danase wet Glaze has had a name change thats all ,Wet mirror is not a glaze either
> The Danase Glaze is very similar to CG Crystal Wet Glaze :thumb:


Mr Danase you are refering to this . If you read what he says he is saying that it has had a name change but it is not the same as Wet mirror and also that it is similar to cg crystal wet glaze.

I do undertsand where you are coming from as it can be read the wrong way ...

So lets start again

Tell me more about you Wet glaze


----------



## Danase (Oct 26, 2007)

spitfire said:


> If David's wrong then he'll stand corrected. He's not the type of guy to make wild accusations to gain business.


Then I am sure he will send me an appology and publicy let you all know he doesn't have a clue about my products, especially because I know he has never used them.


----------



## Danase (Oct 26, 2007)

talisman said:


> Have a nice day danase!!


Thanks! :buffer:


----------



## Danase (Oct 26, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Mr Danase you are refering to this . If you read what he says he is saying that it has had a name change but it is not the same as Wet mirror and also that it is similar to cg crystal wet glaze.
> 
> I do undertsand where you are coming from as it can be read the wrong way ...
> 
> ...


Thanks for giving me the chance to explain and sorry for coming off so strong. I honestly don't even know how David could say they are similar unless he has used mine?

Anyway, 
My Wet Glaze is not the same formual as Chemical Guys. My is made to enhance the gloss of the paint without using cleaners or polishes. Mine also has minor filling abilities, I don't think CG's EZ does either.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Danase said:


> Thanks for giving me the chance to explain and sorry for coming off so strong. I honestly don't even know how David could say they are similar unless he has used mine?
> 
> Anyway,
> My Wet Glaze is not the same formual as Chemical Guys. My is made to enhance the gloss of the paint without using cleaners or polishes. Mine also has minor filling abilities, I don't think CG's EZ does either.


Not sure David was comparing it to EZ glaze ... he said it was similar to Wet Crystal Glaze....

So your glaze can be used in between waxing stages to . Is it a clear product ?


----------



## Danase (Oct 26, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Not sure David was comparing it to EZ glaze ... he said it was similar to Wet Crystal Glaze....
> 
> So your glaze can be used in between waxing stages to . Is it a clear product ?


Yeah it can be used on top of or under any wax or sealant. It goes on clear and dries clear.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Danase said:


> Yeah it can be used on top of or under any wax or sealant. It goes on clear and dries clear.


So is it just a Gloss enhancing product or does it say do something similar to Z-CS ?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Now that you've got ten posts up you can PM him. I'm sure you'll find him a stand up guy that will give you an explanation.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Danase said:


> , I bust my butt to build my business
> .


If you are looking for more business you should maybe have a better attitude , and read the post correctly before going off on a rant. You are the only person who seems to think David has said it's rebranded CG's.

You will get on well here acting like this... yeah right


----------



## Danase (Oct 26, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> So is it just a Gloss enhancing product or does it say do something similar to Z-CS ?


To be honest I have never used Z-CS so I can not compare it.

I should add that mine also has protective properties, but not enough where I would not top it with something else. Although I do have a ton of customers using it as a lsp.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Got off on the wrong foot there, so how about an introductory discount for DW ? :thumb:


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

I don't know when but Bob, you'll receive another order from Spain.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Wa Hey ,welcome to the forum MR Danase ,im neither a lyer nor a hack whatever that means .As for an apology youve stated you started off strong so i expect an apology is forthcoming from yourselve ?,as you have stated your a respected business man.
I was trying to say that the products are similar ,how does that constitute being a lyer or a hack ?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks for the support guys ,i cant honestly see what the fuss is about here 
Does the word similar mean something different in the US ?:doublesho


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Dont worry about him Dave, he's revealed himself to be a stereo typical yankee gobsh1te

Nothing you wrote was slating him.


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

think his sales pitch fell a bit flat!!!................................and were still no wiser on his wonder product..


----------



## HMG1K (Aug 3, 2008)

Has anyone in the UK managed to use Danase Wet Glaze?

Having read the reviews on this thread I thought I'd give it a try myself. I couldn't find a UK reseller, so I went to Danaze's US website ( http://www.danase.com/daspgl1pi.html ) that does international shipping. Being outside of the US, I placed my order by email, and waited top be contacted, as directed, to organise payment. A week on I've heard NOTHING!

Charming customer services!

Anyone with the same experience?


----------



## CamV6 (Dec 14, 2006)

Mate, if you do hear anything, let me know, I'll order a bottle and go 1/2s on the shipping with you.

I 'discovered' this product a long long time ago and was very interested but never did anything about it.

See this thread has rekindled my interest.

PM me or whatever or reply on here if that suits better.

Cam


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I have a bottle of it that I got in the US 

Bob is a very nice guy so persevere. 

Its a good product that closely resembles EZ Glaze at first glance, and in use, but has no cleaners, can be layered and adds an awesome wet gloss even on light colours. I have done a side-by-side comparison and the DWG has a slightly wetter look IMHO.

I immediately replaced my EZ Creme with this stuff - its superb :thumb:


----------



## HMG1K (Aug 3, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> I have a bottle of it that I got in the US
> 
> Bob is a very nice guy so persevere.
> 
> ...


Good to know! Thank you - its exactly what I am after, no cleaners too. Another member on here, AncientOfMu just detailed my Mitsubishi Galant (foum post & photos here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=80440&highlight=Galant ) and it's looking so swish, I fancied some DWG on top


----------



## HMG1K (Aug 3, 2008)

CamV6 said:


> Mate, if you do hear anything, let me know, I'll order a bottle and go 1/2s on the shipping with you.
> 
> I 'discovered' this product a long long time ago and was very interested but never did anything about it.
> 
> ...


No probs - will certainly give you a shout when I hear anything. I would PM you but I'm under 10 posts as a newbie - so here's another post to notch them up!


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Not wanting to stir things up here - but it wasn't David G that said Danase stuff was rebranded GC stuff, it was the clean your car geezer. Maybe he's a liar and a hack too - lol. 

(No offence or anything mr clean your car!)


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Danase maintain that there's no link to CG products, and is his own formulation.
Don't think it's any great mystery that CG OEM for other companies, so Bob's got a proprietary blend according to his parameters.

Tried it with their Sealant, and the combo was pretty good, but I didn't see anything that blew me away and make me shout about it on here.
Pity, since I was expecting to have something else to extol the virtues of - but alas, to these eyes, it wasn't to be.
Maybe I should give it a second tryout and see if I missed something first time round.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Settle down everyone, it's just a car care product, you UK guys are tough as 
"British bulldogs" was a perfect name for you

How do you feel about aussies ??????


----------



## HMG1K (Aug 3, 2008)

Just to update this thread - I never did hear back from the Wet Glaze guy, despite ordering from the website. It said if you were an international buyer outside of the US then to email for shipping costs, which I did, but 2 months on I've heard nothing.


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

HMG1K said:


> Just to update this thread - I never did hear back from the Wet Glaze guy, despite ordering from the website. It said if you were an international buyer outside of the US then to email for shipping costs, which I did, but 2 months on I've heard nothing.


Try contact him again...Happened to my on the past but there were no answer for a few days,not a month....
After that everything is OK until now...DWG is a great product IMO...I used it almost on every car i detailed until now and it make a big difference at least on my eyes....:thumb:


----------



## HMG1K (Aug 3, 2008)

pampos said:


> Try contact him again...Happened to my on the past but there were no answer for a few days,not a month....
> After that everything is OK until now...DWG is a great product IMO...I used it almost on every car i detailed until now and it make a big difference at least on my eyes....:thumb:


Yasou to you and beautiful Cyprus! :wave:

Thank you! Have re-emailed him now!


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

HMG1K said:


> Yasou to you and beautiful Cyprus! :wave:
> 
> Thank you! Have re-emailed him now!


Yia sou ki esena :thumb:


----------

